# I picked up my first 1970s bicycle (Swingbike)



## Robertriley (May 16, 2011)

I picked it up to try to make a buck on it but as soon as I rode it, I fell in love.  This thing is a kick in the butt to ride and turns heads everywhere.  I almost caused a wreck the the other day because a guy was watching me and not the car in front of him.  I really want to keep it but the wife hates it.  She says it's ugly.  I though the same thing but after you ride it it goes from a 5 to a 9 or 10!   I used to hate on these things!  lol  Don't knock it until you try it, I guess.


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (May 17, 2011)

Cool, I want one of these someday!


----------



## pknopp (May 18, 2011)

There is a bike shop locally that has one that I've tried to buy for years.


----------



## hstavn (May 20, 2011)

cool bikes i am restoring mine right now. if you are interested in selling it i would buy it let me know what you think? i would love to have a pair so i could ride with friends


----------



## Mandi Winnicki (May 27, 2011)

Got mine yesterday! Love it!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have one that fat little Jimmy Osmand sold on his sister's show. It is orange and like new.  I have a friend who has one for sale in Illinois.


----------



## kermit (Dec 24, 2014)

Been looking for one for my grandkids...Or that's what I tell everyone


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 24, 2014)

I love swingbikes! I have 3 of them. I like when the springs are smaller gauge, so you can really maneuver easily. Too bad that they feel really wobbly when locked, otherwise they would be great riders.


----------

